# Bug affichage iMac 27" (petits carrés bizzares...)



## xzh (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à toute la communauté !

Je me suis payé pour Noël mon premier mac : un iMac 27" avec core i7 mais voilà après 1 journée d'utilisation voici arrivé le premier problème.

Comme indiqué dans le titre, j'ai un problème d'affichage lorsque que par exemple :
- je passe sur le doc
- je navigue dans l' "image flow"
- ...

Je vous mets une impression d'écran ici : http://i50.tinypic.com/2h30f9s.jpg

J'imagine que je ne suis pas le premier à avoir ce soucis... je ne sais vraiment pas de où cela peut venir et cela devient vite très... relou... :-/ Je fais donc appel à votre aide pour savoir si ce problème viendrai d'un logiciel spécifique...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Julien


----------



## chacha95 (26 Décembre 2009)

Un surchauffe de ta carte graphique peut-être...

Essaie de faire un Apple Hardware Test avant un (probable) passage au SAV, non ?


----------



## Hesp (26 Décembre 2009)

Exactement le même problème que toi, mais sous windows 7 que je viens d'installer à l'instant

Je viens de me connecter sur le forum, je m'apprêtais à poster.

A l'identique, ces pixels s'affichent, puis coupure au noir, reprise : Message d'erreur windows comme quoi les pilotes graphiques n'ont plus été supporté.

J'avais mis à jour les derniers pilotes ATI....

Etrange que je n'ai rien sous OSX...


----------



## jaguymac (26 Décembre 2009)

La dernière mise à jour firmware a été faite ?


----------



## xzh (26 Décembre 2009)

Pfff il a 2 jours et déjà un SAV :' ( ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est la dernière mise a jour du frimware mais j'ai cette maj qui a été faite : "27inch imac graphivs firmware update"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Concernant l'Apple Hardware Test, est ce que qu'elqu'un pourrais m'indiquer la demarche à suivre? Quel DVD utiliser ? (j'en ai eu 2 dans ma boite : "Application Install DVD" et "Mac OS X Install DVD")

Merci d'avance...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------

Je viens de faire un AHT normal et approfondi il ne m'a rien detecté... pensez vous toujours que ca puisse être une surchauffe? 
Le pb ne viendrait-il pas d'un logiciel spécifique?


----------



## fouyas (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut, ton problème ressemble vraiment à un soucis de la carte graphique. Cela est d'autant plus étonnant que celles-ci ont normalement été revu ces dernières semaines. Peux tu, pour info, nous mettre les premiers chiffres du numéro de serie de ta machine pour voir la semaine de fabrication; C'est juste après le W89 les deux chiffres suivant sont le numéro de la semaine de fab.

A++


----------



## Hesp (27 Décembre 2009)

Semaine 50 en ce qui me concerne.

Sinon, j'ai fait un test : Changé la résolution. J'ai désinstallé
 les drivers sous 7 puis réinstallé, ça m'a l'air d'aller mieux...
A voir...


----------



## xzh (27 Décembre 2009)

Pour moi aussi.. semaine 50 (5091D...) :/
J'ai également ce problème sous 7 donc le problème doit bien être matériel...


----------



## fouyas (27 Décembre 2009)

xzh a dit:


> Pour moi aussi.. semaine 50 (5091D...) :/
> J'ai également ce problème sous 7 donc le problème doit bien être matériel...



 Malheuresement, je pense aussi. Appelle dès demain le service Apple Care qui va te faire faire quelques tests pour être sur que le problème est matériel et ensuite, si tu l'as acheté sur l'AppleStore, contacte les directement pour demander un échange. Peut importe les 14 jours, avec la rallonge de Noël tu peux échanger jusqu'au 8 janvier si je me souvient bien.


----------



## xzh (27 Décembre 2009)

Arf mais moi je ne veux pas échanger.. je voudrais me faire réparer simplement ! 
J'ai installé pas mal de logiciel, plus le bootcamp avec 7 où j'ai bien galéré lol ca m'ennuirait de devoir tout recommencer


----------



## xzh (1 Janvier 2010)

On est toujours que 2 à avoir ce problème? 
Perso je n'ai pas encore renvoyé l'iMac parce que ça s'était bien calmé... mais là depuis hier c'est de pire en pire... la CG est à 38° chez moi elle n'est pas en surchauffe pourtant... :/


----------



## PO_ (1 Janvier 2010)

xzh a dit:


> Arf mais moi je ne veux pas échanger.. je voudrais me faire réparer simplement !
> J'ai installé pas mal de logiciel, plus le bootcamp avec 7 où j'ai bien galéré lol ca m'ennuirait de devoir tout recommencer



a mon avis, c'est clairement un cas de DOA : dead on arrival, ou encore Panne au déballage. Faut pas attendre et demander un échange et pas une réparation. 

Tu l'as acheté comment ton iMac ?


----------



## Bodhi (1 Janvier 2010)

xzh a dit:


> Arf mais moi je ne veux pas échanger.. je voudrais me faire réparer simplement !
> J'ai installé pas mal de logiciel, plus le bootcamp avec 7 où j'ai bien galéré lol ca m'ennuirait de devoir tout recommencer



et cloner ton hd sur un hd externe ?


----------



## xzh (1 Janvier 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> a mon avis, c'est clairement un cas de DOA : dead on arrival, ou encore Panne au déballage. Faut pas attendre et demander un échange et pas une réparation.
> 
> Tu l'as acheté comment ton iMac ?



Apple Store en ligne... J'ai tenté de les appeler mais ils sont en vacances aujourd'hui je réessayerai demain ! 



Bodhi a dit:


> et cloner ton hd sur un hd externe ?



Ca se fait comment ça? Avec la time machine ? Ca se réimporte facilement après? Si tu as un tuto ou un truc du genre je suis preneur :rose: (Je suis débutant sous mac, c'est mon premier et déjà (trop) de problèmes...)
Limite le 7 je veux bien le faire sauter mais ma partier MacOS ça me fait lutter ^^'


----------



## Hesp (7 Janvier 2010)

Perso, j'ai déjà backupé mon HD via time machine. Supra simple d'utilisation.

Normalement, si je me souviens bien, au démarrage d'un nouveau mac, il te demande si tu veux importer une configuration à partir de time machine. Donc normalement, ça devrait être automatique.

J'attends quand même les nouveaux drivers Ati pour 7, je suis curieux de voir si ça va changer le problème.

Comme j'ai l'apple care, si rien ne change d'ici 1 mois, je le fais jouer, et comme l'Apple care comprends une machine de remplacement en attendant, je ne me retrouve pas en rade....

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de Hardware, mais bien de gestion de périphériques via les drivers. (pas ce problème sous snow leopard)


----------



## SuperCed (21 Octobre 2014)

J'ai le même problème depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite.

J'ai cette config :
iMac (27*pouces, mi-2010) ATI Radeon HD 5750 1024 Mo

Bizarre bizarre, je n'avais jamais rien eu de semblable avant.

Vous savez si Yosemite provoque ce type de problème graphique ?


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2014)

SuperCed a dit:


> J'ai le même problème depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite.
> 
> J'ai cette config :
> iMac (27*pouces, mi-2010) ATI Radeon HD 5750 1024 Mo
> ...



Tu sais que le message date du 26/12/2009 ?

Sinon, le problème est lié avec la carte graphique. Pas d'autre solution que de passer par le SAV.


----------



## SuperCed (21 Octobre 2014)

Oui oui, j'ai vu, mais j'ai repris car j'ai les m^mes symptômes.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème hard car c'est depuis que je suis passé sur Yosemite.

D'ailleurs, tu peux voir dans le fil que certain ont résolu le problème en mettant à jour les pilotes graphiques.

D'autre part, le problème disparait si je mets la veille, puis que je réactive l'affichage.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème hard. De plus, ça ferait pas de petits carrés si régulier si c'était hardware.


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2014)

Il faudrait être précis, car cela concernait les pilotes graphiques sous Boot Camp et Windows 7.

Sinon, il y a officiellement ceci pour certains iMac 27... http://support.apple.com/kb/TS5167?viewlocale=fr_FR

Si MAJ de carte graphique il y a, c'est Apple qui le propose par le biais des MAJ.


----------



## SuperCed (21 Octobre 2014)

Non, non, ce ne sont pas les symptômes décris sur le support Apple. De plus, ça semble vraiment logiciel, car je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avant Yosemite.

Ca arrive forcément après une période de veille et jamais juste après un démarrage.
Comme je le mentionne plus haut, ça part si je mets en veille puis que je sors de la veille. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un bug du driver de la carte. Les petits carrés comme ça font plus penser à un bug logiciel qu'à un problème hardware. C'est exactement le même bug que sur la copie d'écran des premiers posts.


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2014)

Si tu as un clone de ton ancien OS X, tu seras fixé. Si je relis bien les réponses, c'est un problème sous Windows et pas sous OS X.

Et avec toi, on ne sait pas. Sous Windows ou OS X ?


----------



## SuperCed (22 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu as un clone de ton ancien OS X, tu seras fixé. Si je relis bien les réponses, c'est un problème sous Windows et pas sous OS X.
> 
> Et avec toi, on ne sait pas. Sous Windows ou OS X ?



C'est sur Yosemite. Cela dit, j'ai trouvé une technique efficace pour faire partir le bug. Un coup de veille dans les coins en bas à gauche et hop, ça revient nickel juste après.


----------



## SuperCed (22 Octobre 2014)

Une autre personne a le même problème que moi avec la même carte graphique :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=384663&st=0&gopid=3909666&#entry3909666


----------



## foups (23 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour Locke, bonjour Superced,
idem, même problème depuis Yosemite sur mon iMac 27 mi2010 avec ATI Radeon 5670 512Mo.
Le problème de scintillement est visible principalement lors de l'ouverture d'une session et dans Chrome mais ça se voit aussi (dans une moindre mesure) dans la plupart des programmes d'ailleurs. Mais jamais dans Firefox (ahhh, je l'aime ce Firefox 

Etrange!
Et aucune des anciennes mise à jour firmware ne fonctionne avec Yosemite bien entendu.
Je pense que nous sommes parmis les premiers d'une longue liste d'utilisateurs à avoir ce problème.


----------



## SuperCed (24 Décembre 2014)

La 10.10.1 corrige totalement le problème.


----------



## tabasko (14 Août 2017)

J'ai à nouveau le problème j'en suis malade ! Mon iMac tourne à merveille malgré son mi-2010 (vintage) !
Pas envie d'en changer pour çà ! C'est pas hardware. 
Aucune astuce pour upgrader ou downgrader les pilotes graphiques ?


----------



## SuperCed (14 Août 2017)

Au final, après avoir cherché du coté des pilotes graphiques, essayer de désactiver des options etc, je pense que c'est hardware. Je pense que ce sont des points de soudure sur le chipset de la carte graphique qui merdent. Ou alors le chipset graphique qui vieillit mal. Certaines personnes ont réussi à corriger le problème en refaisant les soudures après avoir passé au four le chipset de la carte graphique. Sur certaines mise à jour de l'OS, le problème revient car l'OS demande plus à la carte graphique, ce qui fait qu'elle chauffe plus, et que le problème revient...

Pour ma part, j'ai tenté de le faire réparer, ils m'ont dit après avoir gardé 1 semaine le Mac qu'ils ne pouvaient pas réparer, mais quand je l'ai récupérer, tout refonctionnait ! Il fallait juste décocher l'option de transparence dans le menu accessibilité, et tout est reparti!

La solution est de commander une nouvelle carte graphique sur eBay et un kit de démontage de l'iMac sur iFixIt et de procéder toi même au changement. Au passage, tu peux aussi remplacer le disque dur par un SSD, qui te fera gagner pas mal de perf pendant que le Mac est entièrement démonté...

Au niveau de la politique d'Apple ne passer en "obsolète" tous les modèles vieux de 5 ans, c'est carrément de obsolescence programmée ! Il y a 10-15 ans, on changeait beaucoup plus le matériel informatique car les évolutions étaient rapides et on gagnait à chaque fois énormément en perf, donc ça valait le coup de changer souvent. Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas, et on peut garder une machine pendant presque 10 ans ! Donc le fait de ne plus les prendre en charge au bout de 5 ans est scandaleux.


----------



## SuperCed (27 Décembre 2017)

J'ai changé la carte graphique et ajouté un SSD dans l'iMac. Ca marche super ! plus de bug graphiques et ça dépote avec le SSD ! L'ancien HD était vraiment ce qui faisait ramer la machine.


----------



## tabasko (27 Décembre 2017)

Bien joué ! 
moi j'avais déjà un ssd et c'est ce qui a fait que je l'ai gardé aussi longtemps ..... jusqu'au jour où le bug des carrés s'est déguisé en parfait prétexte pour changer d'iMac


----------

